# Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...



## Zermalmer (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf der Suche nach Informationen, Tipps, Hilfe usw. bin ich, wie viele andere auch, auf dieses Forum hier gestossen.
Und ich muss sagen, dass ich schlichtweg 'erschlagen' bin vor lauter Informationen.

So...und nachdem mir Annett so toll bei der Registrierung geholfen hat (warum auch immer meine eine email-Adresse nicht funktioniert) möchte ich natürlich auch meinen Teich vorstellen und die Geschichte um ihn.

Also... dieser Teich ist ein 'Fertig' Teich... er ist nun seit über 15 Jahren in diesem Garten.
Er war damals Ersatz für einen viel kleineren Eternit-Glasfaserschutzanstirch Teich (aus den 60er/70er Jahren), der damals undicht geworden war.
Der damalige Eigentümer sorgte also für Ersatz und eigentlich war es ja nur ein Goldfischteich.

Vor 6-8 Jahren wurden einem Nachbarn sein Teich zu klein, und so kamen 3 Koi hinzu.

Seither scheint sich eine gute harmonie zwischen den verbleibenden Goldfischen und den Koi entwickelt zu haben, denn irgendwie ist immer ein wenig Nachwuchs da... und irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das da schon so einiges an mischmasch zustande gekommen ist. (Leider bekomme ich es nur sehr schwer hin die Fische zu fotografieren, aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch irgendwann  )

Vor 4 Jahren ergab es sich nun, dass der Teich in meinen Besitz überging... 
An sich wurde er dann erstmal weiter so betrieben, wie all die Jahre zuvor.

Bis...ja bis mir letztes Jahr das trübe Wasser auf die Nerven ging....

Im Keller lag eine defekte UV-C, die Jahre nicht in Betrieb war, die hab ich dann nach recherchen im Web, wieder zu leben erweckt und ist seit diesem Frühling in Betrieb.

In all den Jahren sind die 3 Koi inzwischen recht groß und je mehr ich in den Foren und Webseiten so lese, desto mehr komme ich schon zu dem Schluss, das mein Teich eigentlich 'überbevölkert' bzw. halt zu klein ist.
Da es aber die letzten Jahre ohne Krankheiten oder nennenswerte Verluste (diesen Winter wohl ein Kälteopfer) von statten ging, bin ich zumindest nicht unter Zeitdruck.
Ich bin auf jedenfall geneigt den Fischen mehr Platz zu verschaffen, dafür werde ich aber erstmal die finanziellen Mittel checken müssen und mich mit der Planung eines neuen Teiches beschäftigen, damit mir nicht allzuviel Fehler unterlaufen.

Jetzt noch ein paar technische Daten.
Beim Volumen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...aktuell gehe ich von 5000Liter aus (es könnten aber auch 6000 sein, wenn er bis Oberkante voll ist).
Die Pumpe liefert 3600L/h und pumpt das Wasser durch, den wieder in betrieb genommenen, UV-C (18W) in einen Oase biotec 5.

Randbemerkungnzwischen bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, das die Pumpe und die Rückführung einfach zu dicht beeinander sind, da werde ich wohl demnächst einen längeren Schlauch besorgen.

Der Teich hat nur eine Wassertiefe von 77cm (Oberkante sind glaub ich 80cm), was ich, angesichts dessen, was ich gelesen habe, schon arg an der Grenze finde und mich wundere, das die Bewohner all die Jahre die Winter so toll überstanden haben.

Und bevor die Frage kommt, ja da läuft im Teich auch noch ein Sprudelstein... irgendwie ist der da 'hingekommen' und blubbert so vor sich hin... der wurde wohl eingeführt, weil der Rücklauf des Filters das Wasser nur begrenzt mit Sauerstoff anreichert.

Angesichts meines neuen Wissens habe ich mich nun doch mal entschlossen einen einfachen  Wassertest zu machen.
Hier die Werte: pH 7,6 / GH >7 / KH 6 / NO2 0 / NO3 10 (getestet mit JBL Easytest)

Eine Spezialität gibt es bei diesem Teich noch... er steht unter 2 Nadelbäumen (2 verschiedene Kiefernarten) und bekommt entsprechend viele Nadeln und Zapfen ab, die wir immer wieder entfernen und die sich wohl noch nicht negativ auf die Bewohner ausgewirkt haben.

Ansonsten liegt der Teich nur Vormittags und Nachmittags in der Sonne, was bisher dazu führt, das die Wassertemperatur wohl noch nicht ganz so hoch ist und die Damen und Herren im Teich noch etwas zurückhalten, obwohl ihnen sehr wohl anzumerken ist, dass sie alle 'wuschig' sind 

So... das soll erstmal genug sein...wer Fragen hat, immer her damit 

Grüße
Andreas
[


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Hallo Andreas,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum - schön, dass du dir  Gedanken machst um das Wohlbefinden deiner Fische.Und du hast es richtig erkannt - eine Weile kann das gut gehen, ist bei uns auch viele Jahre gut gegangen, aber dann kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, wo man dann doch was machen muß. Es ist natürlich schade um so ein schön eingewachsenes Biotop, aber du bekommst das sicherlich hin, dass es nachher noch viel schöner wird und auch den Fischen reichlich neuen Lebensraum und damit eine wesentlich höhere Lebensqualität beschert. Und deiner eigenen wegen dem erhöhten Erholungswert auch .
Dann lies dich mal schön hier durch die Fachbeiträge, aber eine Wissenschaft sollte man auch nicht draus machen. Dann plane in Ruhe - und dann kann's losgehen!


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Hallo Andreas

:willkommen

weil ich so wie auch du angefangen habe kann ich  es gut verstehen.
bevor du loslegst  überlege gut und plane vorab, das erspart geld, nerven und  aufregung
welche  größe hast du im auge?
möchtest du einen bodenablauf und skimmer direkt mit einbauen?( was extrem praktisch ist und im nachhinein mächtig arbeit spart)
welche filtertechnik kommt in frage? ( eigenbau ist klasse und im forum findest du massig infos)
welche bepflanzung hast du im sinn? ( betreffs der pflanzstufen)
welche gesamttiefe siehst du vor? ( tief ist immer gut, besonders im winter)

gibt sicher noch mehr, woran man denken sollte, aber anlagen liegen ja auch immer im auge des betrachters und der gegebenheiten, die vorhanden sind.

schon jetzt viel freude bei der planung und erstrecht beim umsetzen.
deine fische werden es dir  mit freundlichem flossenschlag danken.

gruß ulla


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Heute durfte ich erstmal meinen Fischen beim Liebesspiel zuschauen.
Die 3 'Senioren' des Teiches haben sich aber noch zurückgehalten und sich lieber über das Ergebnis des Liebesspiels der anderen hergemacht. 
Aber wie ich gesehen habe, könnte das ein oder andere Ei verschont geblieben sein.

Hallo Maja,
Danke für's willkommen 

Hallo Ulla,
immer langsam... Du überfährst mich ja regelrecht mit den Fragen.:shock 

Ich bin mir der generellen Problematik sehr wohl bewusst...
Aber wenn Du schon so schnell mit den Fragen bist, dann kann ich ja mal meine ersten Gedanken preis geben.


> welche größe hast du im auge?


generell habe ich ja schon Volumengewinn, wenn ich etwas an Tiefe gewinne...
aber wenn ich geschickt plane, dann sind vielleicht weitere 5-8qm drin...
Kommt leider auch auf die umliegenden Bäume an... da werde ich auch noch genauer hinschauen müssen.
Aber unter 10cbm brauch ic hglaub ich nicht mehr anfangen 


> möchtest du einen bodenablauf und skimmer direkt mit einbauen?


Hab ich mir noch keine gedanken drum gemacht, aber die Begriffe sind schon im Kopf gespeichert und ich werde mir das mal genauer angucken müssen. 


> welche filtertechnik kommt in frage?


Ich denke es wird ein Selbstbaufilter, Anleitungen gibt es ja genug.


> welche bepflanzung hast du im sinn? ( betreffs der pflanzstufen)


Da habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


> welche gesamttiefe siehst du vor?


Ich denke schon, das ich in Richtung 1,2-1,5m gehen werde...vielleicht ist auch ein bereich mit >1,5m möglich... das wird sich dann aber zeigen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Hallo Andreas!
Auch von mir ein  hier im Forum. Den wichtigsten Schritt hast Du ja schon mal getan: Du hast Dich hier im Forum angemeldet. 

Ein schönes Plätzchen hast Du da jetzt schon und mit viel Ideen und Kraft wird das später richtig toll aussehen. Mich wundert es auch, dass Deine Fische die letzten Winter so gut überstanden haben, bei der geringen Tiefe. Wenn Du jetzt richtigerweise tiefer graben willst, solltest Du darauf achten, dass die Ufer nicht zu steil werden. Da haben wir auch lange dran gebastelt und der Teich wurde immer größer 

Viel Spaß beim Planen und Buddeln

Ellen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

hallo andreas 

auch von mir :willkommen hier bei den "pfützen-verrückten" im teichforum! 

ich kann mich maja nur anschließen: auch wenn es einem erst "schade" erscheint, so einen eingefahrenen und schön eingewachsenen teich (da würde man ja nicht mehr auf die idee kommen, dass es nen fertigbecken ist!  ) auseinander zu reissen, aber wenn dann das neue, größere domizil für die fische fertig ist, dann hat sich die ganze arbeit gelohnt!

hast du eigentlich schon drüber nachgedacht, wo und wie du die fische "zwischenparken" willst, während der bauzeit? bei den pflanzen haben sich die billigen mörtelkübel bzw. mörtelwannen ausm baumarkt (die würde ich eher in den schatten stellen) gut bewährt, aber gerade der für die fische muss das urlaubsquartier ja schon ein wenig aufwediger sein. 

ansonsten wünsche ich dir gaaaanz viel spaß beim schmökern hier und wenn du noch nicht "vor baubeginn" auf ALLE fragen eine antwort hast, mach dich nicht verrückt!  vieles ergibt sich während der bauphase (auch die endgültige größe,  daher folie, vlies, ufermatte usw.. bitte erst bestellen, wenn die grabearbeiten abgeschlossen sind! ) und wenn du während des baus an ner stelle angekommen bist, wo du nicht mehr weiter weisst : dafür sind ja dann unsere experten hier da!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*Die Geschichte eines Teiches...*

...oder vielleicht besser "eines Gartens"? 
Hallo Zusammen.

Ich bin zwar grade am Umbauen, aber habe im Baubereich noch keinen Thread erstellt... das werde ich die Tage nachholen.

Da mir auch grade wieder die Box mit den alten Fotos in die Hände gekommen ist, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen hier die Entwicklung des Teiches und des Gartens drumherum ein wenig zu Erzählen.

Ich nehme Euch also mit auf eine kleine Zeitreise... ich hoffe sie gefällt Euch.
Entschuldigt bitte die Bildfehler... mein Scanner hat ne Macke...deswegen sind die Scans nicht wirklich gut 

Fangen wir mal in einer Zeit an, wo ich noch gar nicht auf der Welt war....
*1969*
  
*1971*
...zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich gerade 2 bzw. 3 Monate alt.
        
*1973* Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich 2,5 Jahre alt.
Im Übrigen bin ich der Einzige, der jemals in diesen alten Teich hineingefallen ist 
 
Aus den '70ern dürfte dann auch noch dieses Bild stammen
 
Bilder aus den '80ern hab ich grade leider nicht parat....da wurde wohl damals vom Besitzer weniger fotografiert....
*1994-1998*
Die alte "Betonschüssel" mit Glasfaseranstrich hatte Leck geschlagen und sie wurde gegen eine GFK Teichschale ausgetauscht.
Kurz darauf stellte ein Nachbar fest, das seine kleine "Pfütze" einfach zu klein für sein Koi geworden ist, und gab sie in den neuen Teich ab...und das ging viele Jahre gut... wohl auch, weil es einfach viele Pflanzen gab.
     
*2001*
   
*2003*
 
*2004*
 
Von da an gab es eigentlich weniger Fotos, weil ich dort nicht mehr wohnte und der Besitzer leider nicht mehr fotografierte.

Falls sich jemand wundert, wieso die Lichtverhältnisse so enorm verschieden sind... 
in dieser ganzen Zeitspanne von nun gut 40 Jahren sind einige Bäume, um die ich als kleines Kind noch herumgelaufen bin und verstecken gespielt habe, so enorm gewachsen, das sie nun gut 15-20m hoch sind und in ihrer "Sturm und Drang Zeit" SEHR viel Schatten in den Garten gezaubert haben. (vielleicht scanne ich noch das ein oder andere Foto von damals und zeig den Baum auf heutigem Stand, wenn es denn gewünscht wird  )

Im Prinzip geht es mit den Fotos weiter, die ich im ersten Beitrag eingestellt habe.

Neues zum Teich werde ich dann im Umbaubericht (den ich noch erstelle) und hier berichten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Tolles Bild,
Du mit 2,5 und diesem megastarken, kleinen Rennrad vor dem Teich
Zum Piepen!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Tolles Bild,
> Du mit 2,5 und diesem megastarken, kleinen Rennrad vor dem Teich
> Zum Piepen!


Hallo Eva-Maria,
es gibt noch ein anderes Foto... mit 3 oder 4 naggisch vor dem Teich...
aber das erspare ich Euch mal 

Die Tage haben wir auch die Kröte in unserem Teich gesichtet.
(Bild folgt, wenn ich eins hinbekomme )

Und ganz prima... EIN __ Goldfisch hat die Laichfressorgie es letzten Jahres überstanden und zeigte sich heute das erste mal ganz kurz, um dann wieder im Versteck zu verschwinden.


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Hallo und :Willkommen2 ,

das nenn ich mal einen Geschichtsträchtigen Teich, kein Wunder das du an dem hängst.
Aber auch gut das du deinen Fischlis eine größere Wohnung spendieren möchtest.
Und lass dich nicht drängen, lieber in Ruhe das ganze Stück für Stück bis du zufrieden bist.

mfg René


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*



troll20 schrieb:


> Und lass dich nicht drängen, lieber in Ruhe das ganze Stück für Stück bis du zufrieden bist.


Hallo René,
wenn Du wüsstest, wie das hier aussieht


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Die Tage haben wir auch die Kröte in unserem Teich gesichtet.


Hier ein Foto... nicht einfach zu erkennen, aber Momentan scheint die Kröte sehr gezielt Sonnenbäder unterwasser (ca. 75cm) zu geniessen


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Hier erstmal ein kleiner Crosslink ins Bauforum... dort beschreibe ich den Umbau... Zermalmers Teich wächst


Zermalmer schrieb:


> Und ganz prima... EIN __ Goldfisch hat die Laichfressorgie es letzten Jahres überstanden und zeigte sich heute das erste mal ganz kurz, um dann wieder im Versteck zu verschwinden.


Sogar besser als gedacht...
Beim Auspumpen des Teiches stellte sich sogar herraus, dass es sogar 2 Babies sind
 

Die habe ich nun zu meinem Patienten ins AQ gebracht, da ich mir nicht die mühe machen will sie nochmal aus all den Wassermassen rauszupicken


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Mist falsch geclickt  aber vielleicht mach ich mal die Wochen eine Ergänzung


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

Servus Andreas

Aber gerne doch ... bin schon sehr neugierig ...


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alt, eingefahren und langsam zu klein...*

So,
eben hab ich nochmal ein bisserl Bilderchen geguckt.

Früher gab es an dem Teich auch eine Beleuchtung, die den Teich in Rot, Gelb und Grün erstrahlen lies.

   
Satte 150 oder 200W hatte so ein Strahler aber so was das nunmal früher.
(Die Bilder dürften aus den 80er Jahren...maximal Anfang der 90er stammen.)

Gesteuert wurde das ganze glaub ich von einer alten Zahnrad Heizungssteuerung oder Werbelichtsteuerung... ich weiss es nicht mehr genau.

So wurden die Strahler einzeln, im Wechsel, Paarweise oder alle zusammen ein und ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Apr. 2011)

*Die Geschichte einer Tanne*

Hallo Zusammen,
wie der ein oder andere gemerkt hat, habe ich mitunter ein paar alte Bilder meines Gartens, auch wenn es damals noch nicht meiner war.

Ich nehme Euch nun mit auf eine "kleine" Zeitreise mit, die sich um eine schöne Blautanne dreht.

Ich weiss nicht, in welchem alter sie eingesetzt wurde, aber Ihr werdet sehen, dass die Geschichte (wenn auch das Ende besser Dokumentiert ist) sich auch über gut 40 Jahre erstreckt.
Und somit länger ist, als ich auf der Welt bin.

Alles fing an mit der Fertigstellung des Hauses...da wucherten noch Wäschestücke auf der Leine... vom Baum noch keine Spur
 
ca. 10 jahre später war schon ein beachtliches kleines Blautännchen entstanden
 
Leider weisen die Folgenden Bilder keine Daten mehr auf, so das ich die Bilder für sich sprechen lassen muss...
  
Die Tanne klopft am 1. Stock an.
 
Die Mitte des Fensters im 1. Stock ist locker erreicht.
 
Der Wipfel sagt der Dachrinne "Hallo" 
Nachdem dann die Tanne alle die Jahre weiter gewachsen ist....
Hatte sie irgendwan neine Größe erreicht, mit der sie zwar sehr stabil da stand, aber bei Sturm erheblich an der Dachkante rüttelte und mitunter für große Schäden hätte sorgen können... im Extremfall sogar am Mauerwerk.
Mitunter wurde die Tanne auch aus dem 1. Stock gekürzt...die Äste ragten ja immer bis ans Fenster
  
Der damalige Besitzer hatte also irgendwann den entschluss gefasst, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann, und so wurde die Tanne im Sommer 2000 gefällt.
Ein letzter Blick auf einen sehr imposanten Baum
  
Hier nun die gut dokumentierte Beseitigung... ich kenn sie auch nur von Fotos, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub war.
         
     

(Fortsetzung folgt  )


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Apr. 2011)

*Die Geschichte einer Tanne*

Fortsetzung....

Die Tanne war weg.... was übrig blieb war ein Stumpf
 
dieser fügte sich im Mai des darauffolgenden Jahres so in die Landschaft ein
 
Gute 3 Monate später waren alle Pflanzen gut angegangen und es strotzte nur so vor grün
 

Seit dem sind nun gut 10 Jahre vergangen...
(Fortsetzung gibt es dann die Tage, wie es sich dann nun zu heute gewandelt hat)


----------

